# Help this cute Furry Girl



## CarroFan (Jan 26, 2021)

Hello, One Piece the manga has reached 1000 chapters. To celebrate, Shonen Jump (the manga magazine) is doing an international popularity poll. I love this Bunny Girl, Carrot, she needs all the votes that she can get, so she can be more popular, and have more protagonism in the manga. Please vote for her, is a cute character that just give love. 
Vote here:








						ONE PIECE.com（ワンピース ドットコム）
					

『ONE PIECE』のすべての情報をひとつなぎに。尾田栄一郎公認ポータルサイト！アニメ、コミックス、グッズ等の最新情報がここに集結！




					onepiecewt100.com
				




can check the process here:



			http://67.205.178.245:8075/opdatabase/polls_all
		






Artist https://twitter.com/Klopsiak?s=20

You don't like carrot, here are other One Piece Furies









						ONE PIECE.com（ワンピース ドットコム）
					

『ONE PIECE』のすべての情報をひとつなぎに。尾田栄一郎公認ポータルサイト！アニメ、コミックス、グッズ等の最新情報がここに集結！




					onepiecewt100.com
				











						ONE PIECE.com（ワンピース ドットコム）
					

『ONE PIECE』のすべての情報をひとつなぎに。尾田栄一郎公認ポータルサイト！アニメ、コミックス、グッズ等の最新情報がここに集結！




					onepiecewt100.com


----------



## .Antho (Jan 31, 2021)

If it means anything, I voted. Carrots Sulong form was so awesome to see.


----------

